# Ladies...what do you consider a d*&ck move?



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

I have one example: breaking up via text.

Your turn now.


----------



## lalahlove (Dec 27, 2016)

~Confronting a serious issue via text...or social media!

~Providing financial assistance to/for his sisters, mom, aunt, etc. when there are unmet needs in his own house! (Or doing so without first discussing with me, the wifey.)


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

When valid concerns/frustrations are attempted to be made invalid by other variables (Real or imagined).

Example: Honey, I really dislike that you leave your socks on the floor.
Response: Is it that time of the month?

Example: Having a debate, where you make an extremely logical point which proves your side
Response: Instead of responding to the debate, or admitting that they might have been incorrect, the other person announces that you have had too much coffee.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Waxing poetic about your honeymoon with your ex.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Starstarfish said:


> Waxing poetic about your honeymoon with your ex.


:surprise:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Stonewalling.

(I'm considering both sexes.)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Despite something going South in a relationship, one's not quite having the cajones to confront their spouse about it and then richly exercising "the silent treatment" against them!*


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

What about giving a nice thing to a *GF and take it back just because it didn't work....a pet or jewelry?

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

You can actually mail someone a back of d*$cks ...


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> You can actually mail someone a back of d*$cks ...


Try not to swallow them all in one go....that's a p*ssy move...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> Try not to swallow them all in one go....that's a p*ssy move...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Dulsura said:


> What about giving a nice thing to a *GF and take it back just because it didn't work....a pet or jewelry?
> 
> Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


Pets that don't work aren't much fun. It usually means they are dead.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Dulsura said:


> What about giving a nice thing to a *GF and take it back just because it didn't work....a pet or jewelry?


Taking back a gift like jewelry is childish and spiteful. 

Giving a pet and then taking it back?
I don't know, if it's out of spite then yes it's a duck move. 
If the pet is causing issues in the relationship however the guy might have taken it back to salvage and bring some peace to the household.


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*

Here is another one: how about he send his best friend to pick up the watch he always wanted and that you saved for months to buy it for him. He broke up with you but still sends someone to YOUR home to pick it up...He broke up with you, not the other way around.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> Waxing poetic about your honeymoon with your ex.


How about going on about how many women you've been with during the afterglow of sex with your wife?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Making large decisions (financial etc) without talking to you first.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

He comes home with a strange woman under one arm and says "It's my birthday, you two undress each other".


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

Asked the hubby for a **** move and he said....no ma'am "that's why I stayed married for 10 years with you"[email protected] ck move

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Guys who on the first few dates, can't stop talking about their ''crazy exes.''


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> Guys who on the first few dates, can't stop talking about their ''crazy exes.''


I was a first hand witness to a cringe worthy first date at a Cheesecake Factory like that. And the tables were so close me and DH like ... couldn't help but basically hear the whole thing. Soooo awkward.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

D*ck move = refuse to communicate with me (make excuses or create diversions) just because you know we have to talk about something difficult.


----------



## KaraBoo0723 (Oct 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> You can actually mail someone a back of d*$cks ...




Lol -- the gift that keeps on giving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> Taking back a gift like jewelry is childish and spiteful.
> 
> Giving a pet and then taking it back?
> I don't know, if it's out of spite then yes it's a duck move.
> If the pet is causing issues in the relationship however the guy might have taken it back to salvage and bring some peace to the household.


Good point - I don't think you should give someone a pet in the first place, unless you are 100% certain they want it and you took them to pick it out. Me, I love animals and would love most any pet, but seriously, I think giving someone an unexpected pet is a d!ck move: Here, I got you a responsibility that will take time, money, energy & attention and may prove destructive to your home and cause you allergies as a GIFT... WTH? Who does that?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Standing your exclusive partner of several months up for established plans, and then completely ghosting on them with zero explanation or communication. 

Texting that same former partner after nearly a year of unexplained no contact as if nothing at all had happened, just to let them know you're thinking of them. 

:slap:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Standing your exclusive partner of several months up for established plans, and then completely ghosting on them with zero explanation or communication.
> 
> Texting that same former partner after nearly a year of unexplained no contact as if nothing at all had happened, just to let them know you're thinking of them.
> 
> :slap:


I had something like that happen to me...sort of.

A guy I'd been out with a few times took me to a bowling alley with a bunch of his friends, who were nice enough. He proceeded to get drunk and make out with another woman in the group in front of everyone. His friends were apologizing to me.

I excused myself to use the restroom and got in my car and left (fortunately I'd driven seperately).

Months went by without a peep from this jerk, then I get a phone call. He alternates between apologizing and making excuses before I stop him and tell him not to worry about it because he wasn't that important.

You could hear a pin drop before we wished each other well.....never spoke to him again. 

No big loss.....the trash he was making out with was probably a more suitable match for him anyway.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*

Ghosting (Stop talking to a person without giving them as reason why)
This is a duck move, give someone a reason, it helps for closure. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Ignore my message when I can clearly see you logged on to chat with other people.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> How about going on about how many women you've been with during the afterglow of sex with your wife?


You win. :surprise:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Waxing poetic about your honeymoon with your ex.


First runner up. :|


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> You win. :surprise:


Ha ha, I have stories that could top that!

Fortunately we've put that kind of behavior behind us.

Or should I say I'VE put a stop to it.....a little taste of your own medicine type of thing. 

Sometimes a little empathy goes a long way.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Guy who feels the need to pay for other people for what..... to impress them, because he doesn't see them that often........... but then thinks nothing expecting / asking his girlfriend to pay her fair share on date / when they're together doing whatever.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*



Dulsura said:


> Here is another one: how about he send his best friend to pick up the watch he always wanted and that you saved for months to buy it for him. He broke up with you but still sends someone to YOUR home to pick it up...He broke up with you, not the other way around.




Wtf who are you dating a high schooler?


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;amp;ck move?*



katiecrna said:


> Wtf who are you dating a high schooler?


Nowadays there are adults that behave worse than a highschool boy.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*



Dulsura said:


> Nowadays there are adults that behave worst than a highschool boy.


With poor grammar skills to boot!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Doing OLD, a few emails here and there, no sparks so we both fade away. Perfectly ok. The d!ck move? 1.5 years later, I get an email from the dude, he had saved our last email exchange, and didn't start a new email, just simply responded from the 1.5 yo email (gosh I hope I'm making sense.) For some reason, it really rubbed me the wrong way. He says, how's it going? I said lol, I'm not sure if I should be impressed that you're so organized that you kept this email all this time, or insulted that you're culling through your old emails desperately searching. I then said, I've decided it's the latter.


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*



browser said:


> With poor grammar skills to boot!


Add my grammar to your statement! ESL doesn't help either LOL

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

Telling your wife everyday that you love her and then out of the blue, telling her you don't want to be married anymore. Wtf?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

How about asking you to postpone your wedding "a couple of weeks" because their crazy mom decided she doesn't want to go (purely out of spite) and they can't possibly get married without their mommy. 

Oh and he asks that just 5 days before the wedding you both spent 1.5 years planning, have spent thousands of dollars on in down payments, and you have family from out of the country already in town for the wedding. 

And then to top it all of, when you're upset they could possibly do that to you, he turns it around and makes you the bad guy for being so "materialistic" and only caring about a wedding.


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Ladies...what do you consider a d*&amp;ck move?*



MrsAldi said:


> Ghosting (Stop talking to a person without giving them as reason why)
> This is a duck move, give someone a reason, it helps for closure.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Oh I hate that feeling. You have no idea!

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I actually think that costly jewelry should be given back. Who'd want it anyway? 

Especially engagement rings. Those are given in anticipation of marriage; if the marriage gets called off, give back the ring.

I'm slightly embarrassed to say that I remember a few years back when Kim Kardashian was married to that basketball player for a few days. There was a kerfuffle about whether or not she should give back the meatball. I don't remember how it turned out; but I thought, "yeah, she should give it back"


D.ick move is being cheap. I don't mind if all you can afford is fast food; but take me out to fast food. Don't try to sneak into movies without paying. I'll live on mustard sandwiches and ramen with you if I love you; but _share_ the mustard sandwiches and ramen. Hope I'm making sense. And it's not the amount of money. There are probably stingy millionaires and generous people that live in a studio apartment.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> You can actually mail someone a back of d*$cks ...






Add these in for a care package.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

hogging the remote.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

Told him I thought porn was degrading to women so he started watching men with animals instead. Like animal cruelty is any better. Should have left him then and there.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

:surprise:

GROSS!!!





Hellomynameis said:


> Told him I thought porn was degrading to women so he started watching *men with animals* instead.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I've only ever "ghosted" someone once. She deserved it, was a massive drama queen with BPD and histrionic tendencies.

It was the only way to stop the drama and BS she was causing. Worked like a charm too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hellomynameis said:


> Told him I thought porn was degrading to women so he started watching men with animals instead. Like animal cruelty is any better. Should have left him then and there.




You know, when people start having sex with animals [even vicariously]; they kinda forfeit their membership in the human race, in some way.


Just sick. Sorry Hello; hope you've gotten far away from this person.:|


----------

